# Gears Question



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct section to ask but sure if not it will be moved.

I haven't been out in CB a lot but am not sure on gearbox change speeds. Have driven 5 forward speed gears for years but CB has 6. may seem a daft q but can some one give me a rough idea of speeds/gear. I have checked the book out and nada.

CB is an is Autotrail 696g 2.8 fiat base.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

are you sure that it is a 2.8, most are 3.0ltr with 6 speed.also best to consider the 6th gear as more of an overdrive really.
hope this helps you.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Lass.
It's all to do with revs and road conditions.
Doubtful anyone can say at what speed you change but if it's a diesel then the idea is to keep the revs in the high torque range as long as possible. Usually between 1500 and 2500.

Ray.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Ray will do it helps a lot and yes is a diesel









Cabby l think it is but ermm animals make sense, CB is a pile of stuff!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Hi Lass.
> It's all to do with revs and road conditions.
> Doubtful anyone can say at what speed you change but if it's a diesel then the idea is to keep the revs in the high torque range as long as possible. Usually between 1500 and 2500.
> 
> Ray.


Exactly so - engines are most efficient when running at or around peak torque and as Ray says that on a diesel such as the X250 is between those figures - BUT - don't hold off from giving it an "Italian tune-up" once in a while and let it rev right up a few times to close to peak revs. If you don't all sorts of things start to get clagged up i.e. catalysts (if yours hasn't been nicked), particulate filters, EGR valves etc.

Just a good burst of revs every so often to clear the tubes out. If you look in your off side mirror when you do it you may see a nice pleasing cloud of crud come out of the exhaust - better out than in as they say.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Stanner l will do l didn't know that a vehicle could F***


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Thanks Stanner l will do l didn't know that a vehicle could F***


You'd better believe it! :wink:


----------

